# "Did" anyone play Dune 2 on Android? If so, sorry :(



## TopicClocker

Kind of a funny story to be honest, disrespecting people over a review isn't nice or even professional.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Kind of a funny story to be honest, disrespecting people over a review isn't nice or even professional.


Not only isn't it nice or professional...but to do so over an illegal game is even more pathetic.

Some people...I hate to meet these dev's in real life. Something tells me they would be very unpleasant people.


----------



## dunerer

Well that's a bit of a bummer :-(

My phone died yesterday so I've been reinstalling all my apps, only to find that I can't get Dune 2 again.

Sounds like the dev was acting like a complete tool, but I'm sad nonetheless.

I wonder if we ever will see it on Android again? I do hope so.


----------



## WARDOZER9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunerer*
> 
> Well that's a bit of a bummer :-(
> 
> My phone died yesterday so I've been reinstalling all my apps, only to find that I can't get Dune 2 again.
> 
> Sounds like the dev was acting like a complete tool, but I'm sad nonetheless.
> 
> I wonder if we ever will see it on Android again? I do hope so.


There is a good chance that once EA is done reaming the guy, they will likely re-release it themselves since he did all the work porting it though the in app purchases will no doubt be worse under EA.

EA already see's that the guy has been making money off of it and will no doubt turn it into another of their money makers, especially when, being the greedy SOAB's they are don't get what they feel they should from the dev from the law-suit that is no doubt to ensue.

I honestly had a feeling that EA would react quickly as money was being made off of a product they owned the rights to and they weren't seeing a penny, which they have every legal right to do. It does suck that this will negatively affect people at the moment but this is all the dev's fault for altering a 20 year old product that had otherwise been abandoned by the copyright owner and had he not gotten greedy and tried to find ways to alter the game to increase difficulty making people feel pressured to pay to advance in the game, everything would have been alright.

Give EA month to re-release the game and if it's not back by them, just start a petition to bring it back, shouldn't be hard as all they have todo at this stage is slap their branding on it, re-route the in-app purchase menu to their bank account and voila.


----------



## caiiiycuk

@WARDOZER9. You are talking nonsense.
Quote:


> and tried to find ways to alter the game to increase difficulty making people feel pressured to pay to advance in the game


The game difficulty is not modified at all. The game is original, and i don't earn much money can be for a couple of beers. So you really loser who don't know how to play in Dune 2, and goes crying to mom google about your hurt.

--
Everybody can still play in dune 2 on Android, just search in google for apk, or mail to me.


----------

